# Can't get to sleep, I keep twitching!



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

This is freaking me out now, I've been trying to get to sleep since 1, it's now nearly 3, and everytime I drift off to sleep my upper body mainly my right arm jolts involuntarily quite vigorously as well which wakes me up! This has happened 4-5 times tonight.

I had the same thing happen to me Friday night, yet Saturday and Sunday night I was fine.

Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't know why it's happening so much. I get it occasionally but usually only once or twice in a night.

Try sitting up for a while and having a cup of cocoa or something


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you suffer from anxiety?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

everybody hss a spate of restless nights.

are you stressed? worried?

perhaps instead of being online on here you should try having a kip my friend!


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Didn't sleep a wink last night, everytime I was about to drop off I jolted or had to take a breathe as it felt like as I'm falling asleep my breathing stopped. Don't know if this is psychological because I've made an issue out of it or whether I am actually not breathing which is causing me to jerk or take a deep breathe.

And yes I would say I'm a bit troubled lately with a few personal issues, and may have a bit of anxiety

Could this be causing it?


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Definitely anxiety and stress , I work shift and suffer from shift work sleep disorder, I try get a few hours kip at work but it's crap I go home and can't sleep. But I have had that arms or legs move and wake you up. I'm waiting for my cock to start moving on it's own lmao.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive had the twitchy leg thing a few times before, but lately it has been every time I try to sleep without fail accompanied with stomach ache. And if it isn't that, It's the feeling of not breathing in my sleep, its like my body is refusing to let me sleep!

I could do with some sort of tranquilliser lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

what does a woman do to stop her **** twitching after sex

Kick him outa bed. hehe.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

If you get it tonight Power W&nk it into submission

If that dont work perhaps see a Doc as it could be heart/stress related according to doctor Google


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Its anxiety my friend.

I sometimes light up a phat joint before I go to bed and drop off to sleep in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

It happened to me as well I was f**** almost for a week and the only thing that helped me was eating just before i go to bed. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)

I get this at the moment too, a bit of twitching, I had adrenaline rushes bad when it started. And it all started because I couldn't get to sleep one night, and kept thinking about the time, which makes it worse!! It's also affected my breathing, my esophagus has felt constricted at times, cannot get a breath for half a second, then also stomache pains, cramps! All anxiety related I believe as I've suffered it before.

It's just like pointless fear of not getting enough sleep, which does the usual and makes it go in a vicious circle. But I'm trying not to care so much, so to speak, and hoping it will work with practice. Think the poor sleep is related to a lot of sleepless and stressful nights when you have young kids to sort out! Some people I'm sure can relate to that.


----------

